# Anyone know what kind of angelfish these are?



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone know what kind of angelfish these are?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-liv...sh-and-guppy-fish-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ267306756

I've asked him and he doesn't know?


----------



## Lei (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd guess at domestic silvers.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

They seem to have some gold color to them?

The seller is not sure what kind of angelfish these are? 

Could these be a variation of altums and gold angelfish?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I very much doubt they are altums. My first guess was Leopodi's due to the shape. They could be anything really.

Lee


----------



## Lei (Jan 14, 2011)

Agreed Lee, they could be anything. Especially with those poor photos. I would also imagine if the guy had altums he would know it!


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I think they just silver angels, but aren't they small for 6-8 month old (1inch with or without the fins?).


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe he meant 6-8 weeks old?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If these fish are 6-8 months old I would stay clear of them as they are possibley stunted, or have other defects. As for type they look like tank bred silvers.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, something doesn't seem right and I've already decided a few days ago, NOT to buy them....

Thanks bob123


----------

